# Provincial and Sales Tax Credit? (Ontario)



## Rastafari (Apr 14, 2011)

Hello,

I File my grandmother's tax return yearly. She lives with family and has no property tax and no income. In years past she received a $100 return based on the "Provincial and Sales Tax Credit". She also received her quarterly payments. This year I noticed that her return is $0 but, she does receive her quarterly payments. I am assuming they removed this in Ontario because of the HST? I know she gets the HST payments (one in June 2011) if she files her tax return this year. I was just wondering if anyone could shed some light on this subject so I have an explanation for her when she asks where her $100 went.

Thanks


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

2009 was the last year for the $100 sales tax credit (Ontario) on your tax return. This was replaced by the sales tax deposits 4 times a year. You must file your tax return each year to keep this credit, just as with the GST credit.

The deposit in June 2011 will be the last of the transition sales tax credits. Starting in August, the regular sales tax credit will begin at $260/person ($65 per quarter); this amount will be reduced by income over $20,000 single and $25,000 family.


----------



## Rastafari (Apr 14, 2011)

stardancer said:


> 2009 was the last year for the $100 sales tax credit (Ontario) on your tax return. This was replaced by the sales tax deposits 4 times a year. You must file your tax return each year to keep this credit, just as with the GST credit.
> 
> The deposit in June 2011 will be the last of the transition sales tax credits. Starting in August, the regular sales tax credit will begin at $260/person ($65 per quarter); this amount will be reduced by income over $20,000 single and $25,000 family.


Thanks so much this solidified my research as well as confirmed I was indeed doing everything correctly.


----------

